# April 2009 doggie picture of the month



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

That is a fantastic spring picture, very deserving of its win!


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Congratulations! That picture is too great for words.


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

very cool idea.Way to go Champ.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Very nice picture. I should be ashamed because I did not vote this month:no:

Champ is defiantly a winner


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Great win for a darling dog (and pretty flower).


----------



## windfair (Jul 19, 2008)

Congratulations! A beautiful photo of a beautiful dog.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

What a great pic! Congrats.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Congrats to Champ and family for winning.


----------



## slkuta (Feb 14, 2009)

Great picture!


----------



## RENEESDOG (Feb 8, 2009)

Congratulations Champ! 

Renee and Crockett


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Congrats! A beautiful touching picture!
And I am honored that Selka came in 2nd. : )


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

that photo is great for spring


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Great photo for April, congratulations!


----------



## Champ (Jun 10, 2006)

Thanks so much guys!


----------



## 3SweetGoldens (Feb 28, 2007)

Congratulations Champ and family!! What a wonderful Spring shot of a Beautiful Champ!:smooch:


----------



## mullietucksmom (Mar 22, 2009)

congrats....a great spring picture


----------

